# Striper Fishing Lesner Bridge



## newfisherman (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
New to the board. I know the striper are out of season right now...but I've read that April can be a good month for *shore fishing * for striper as long as you catch and release. I wanted to know if anyone fishes the lesner bridge va beach this time of year? Good baits/lures in that area? Good times to go (high v. low tide), weather? I'm going striper fishing out of anapolis maryland next week and kinda got hooked from that. Any extra advice on tackle or gear for a new striper fisherman would be greatly appreciated? I'm a poor student too so cheap advice would be great!


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Seven foot spinning rod and a selection of 3 - 4 inch Storm lures will get you started. Add some 1 to 2 ounce leadhead jigs and some Bass Assassins if you got some money left. Either tide works, but I prefer the outgoing. Either side of the bridge works, but I prefer the boat ramp side. Cast the lures at the bridge pilings and work back at different speeds. See Mike or Darvin at Lighthouse Tackle on Shore Drive, they fish the place almost everynight. Give me a call for more information.

Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## newfisherman (Apr 17, 2006)

*thx*

Hey Ric,
thanks for the info...nice to know there are fishermen out their helping new ones get started
sean


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Outgoing is better*

But when you cast up to the pilings stand up toward the boat channel. I say this because THe tide rips out and if you stay right next to the bridge, the current will get you hung on a piling. Another good tip is use power pro. This cuts throught the tide a little better so that your baits will sink a little faster. GL and tight lines


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

snag monster is gonna get you...bring lots of tackle...its part of the fun...good luck...try 2-4 oz... and try the back side of the current...inside in...out side out...hope this helps...


----------



## newfisherman (Apr 17, 2006)

*thanks for the help!*

so I'm guessing the snag monster is the underwater pipline I've heard about. has anyone used Banjo minnow for striped bass? I know they work great for freshwater bass...and they resist snags pretty well. Since I'm new just a few questions...What does "try the backside of the current mean" and "inside in, outside out"? What is power pro? Does the fishing at Lesner bridge improve during the end of april and into may? thanks for all the help...i'm looking forward to fishing soon.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

try half a peeler crab on a fishfinder rig, you may get a big striper or you may get a big trout,


----------



## newfisherman (Apr 17, 2006)

*thx for the help*

This is awesome info...I'm thinking tommorow night I am going to give it a try. Any recommendations on weight size on the fishfinder? I will probably try the outgoing tide...but i gotta check the schedule. Thanks for the help getting started everyone. I'll tell you how it goes and which lures worked by Friday.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Banjo will hang up on the bottom. When the tidal current passes a piling there is an eddy formed on the backside of the piling. Fish the eddy. It is on the inside on a incomming tide, & outside on the outgoing. Power Pro is braid fishing line(no strech) Fish hold tight to the pilings, if you snag the piling you will loose tackle. Bring plenty of tackle. If you are not snagging the piling you are not fishing close enough.

When I fish a good set of pilings with 2-4oz bucktail jigs, I will count on loosing 1-3 POUNDS of jigs in a good day. But I will catch plenty of fish, it makes up for all the lost tackle. I use 50lb braid line with 40# shock leader. Sometimes I can straighten the hook on the jig and get it back.
longcast


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

weight will vary w/ tidal conditions, if you have a rod that can handle it, I would bring some 
4s, 6s, and 8s. you should be ok w/ 4s and 6s.

remember to fish the inside of the bridge (inletside) on the boatramp side of the inlet. heave er on out in the channel and the set rod in sandspike and wait! if line starts getting to close to bridge reel it in or you will never get it back. also watch what other people are doing that are catching fish then copy them.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Funny*

is the difeerent strategies to catch those stripe ones. I use a 2oz cannonball head with electric 
chicken and just let er bounce across the bottome hardly any retrieve on outgoing.
If theres stripers there i think this is the best bet from expererience and i stay away from the bridge get er in the channel and let it go towards the bridge. I have actually fished there and never lost a rig on nights then other nights lost 10 you gotta geta feel for the place. RUFUS GEORGE can give u pretty good tips for lesner stripers too but i think he stays more down toward where the boats come out of crab creek. We all have different holes 

NEVER use a double bottom rig there you will be a salad machine which ok as long as you bring your favorite salad dressing 

trout will be caught in the channel using a 3oz sinker with a fish finder type rig or 3' leader and not little ones either30+"rs use baby spot

Oh yeah if u get into em make sure u got the right reel i was using a penn with 30lb poower pro last fall and it wobbled like a peice of cooked spaghetti had to get me one of those stradic 4000 
ITS not uncommon to catch 20lbers from the shore there 40"+

I might just see ya there


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Peeler crab Idea*

Is great but I don't think you will find any of them until the next full moon. I could be wrong but I haven't heard of any of the crabbers even fishing their peeler pots yet. If anyone has found any please fill me in.....


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Fishing_Feud said:


> is the difeerent strategies to catch those stripe ones. I use a 2oz cannonball head with electric
> chicken and just let er bounce across the bottome hardly any retrieve on outgoing.
> If theres stripers there i think this is the best bet from expererience and i stay away from the bridge get er in the channel and let it go towards the bridge. I have actually fished there and never lost a rig on nights then other nights lost 10 you gotta geta feel for the place. RUFUS GEORGE can give u pretty good tips for lesner stripers too but i think he stays more down toward where the boats come out of crab creek. We all have different holes
> 
> ...


I stay away from the bridge. Why? Cause I hate losing my gear But to catch fish, loss of gear is a norm at lesnar. Once you lose your share of tackle, you can decide if you want to feed the snag monsters. the locations of the snags will be ingrained your head. 

But to compensate for fishing away from the bridge, I cast as far as i can pass the channel. As the tide goes out, my line is carried towards the bridge/pillings. I hate fishing with certain guys who are rude and elbow themselves inches from me. So I tend not to stay away from the crowd. 

I use bass assasin in shades of dark green,pinks and reds. Jigs range from 2oz to 3oz. Sometimes, with a 2oz cannon ball, I'll slip on a 3/4oz slinding weight for more distance.

newfisherman if you decide to try tomorrow evening, pm me. i've been wanting to try out my new rod. I'll meet you out there say around 5:30/6:00. low tide tomorrow is 8:11pm

rufus


----------



## newfisherman (Apr 17, 2006)

*Lesner Bridge Tommorow*

Hi Rufus,
Seriously thanks to everyone for the information As always...right when I think i'm going to be able to fish...people ask for my time! I'm not gonna be able to go until Thursday. I'll try between noon and two. I'm dead broke so I'm going to avoid those piling and snags the best that I can. Also, I am new so I dont want to get in anyones way either so I'll fish the places people aren't. Do fishfinder rigs with bait seem to hang up less than lures? If so, any other bait besides peeler crabs? I've heard eel but I've got no ideal where to hook them to keep 'em lively. You have time to fish on Thursday afternoon?
sean


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i think a couple of us might be yakkin out that way tomorrow


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

newfisherman said:


> Hi Rufus,
> Seriously thanks to everyone for the information As always...right when I think i'm going to be able to fish...people ask for my time! I'm not gonna be able to go until Thursday. I'll try between noon and two. I'm dead broke so I'm going to avoid those piling and snags the best that I can. Also, I am new so I dont want to get in anyones way either so I'll fish the places people aren't. Do fishfinder rigs with bait seem to hang up less than lures? If so, any other bait besides peeler crabs? I've heard eel but I've got no ideal where to hook them to keep 'em lively. You have time to fish on Thursday afternoon?
> sean


Unfortunatley, I'll be at work those times you mentioned. I'm able to fish after 6pm monday-wed., sat evenings and sundays. i just needs a heads ups so i can arrange a sitter.

Who cares if your new! Get out there and fish and mingle, ask questions. Hook up with me and I'll supply you with some jigs. Hell, my wife goes out sometimes and gets into the fray.

Regarding fishfinders... Yes you can use them but since the currents rips, and unless you can toss out 5lbs+ of lead and bait, I'd avoid those. Or you can use them on the outside of the inlet. I'm not saying you can't use them. But during the madness,elbow to elbow and passing boats, fishfinders have a way of finding other people line.

The only place I know for live eels is ocean east. maybe someone can chime in and mention other places for eels. Bunkers and mullet are used also. Personally, I haven't fished with bait since I was a kid. But that will change once i get a reel for my new conventional rod. I got carried away with buying rod building equipment that I sold off new and slightly used gear - thanks (*******,dixie and bucket) 

NTKG give a shout out if you see me. I'll have hip waders on.

Percy
aka Rufus george


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance, but are Peeler Crabs the same as soft shell??
If so, I know where you can get em right now.


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

Does anyone have a tide chart for Lesner? I found a link for CBBT on tides.info, which I guess should be close enough. It's showing a high tide at 1257 and a low tide at 1902 today. I'm getting a cap put on my truck this afternoon after work, but I'm gonna see if I can make it out right after that's done and probably fish it until dark. I'll be in gray waders trying not to fall in.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Check out nobeltec.com. Go to Mid Atlantic and enter Lynnhaven Inlet. Tide and current preditor.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

peelers are available, I believe dockside has some


----------



## dolphinfans48 (12 d ago)

fisherman said:


> Seven foot spinning rod and a selection of 3 - 4 inch Storm lures will get you started. Add some 1 to 2 ounce leadhead jigs and some Bass Assassins if you got some money left. Either tide works, but I prefer the outgoing. Either side of the bridge works, but I prefer the boat ramp side. Cast the lures at the bridge pilings and work back at different speeds. See Mike or Darvin at Lighthouse Tackle on Shore Drive, they fish the place almost everynight. Give me a call for more information. Ric 757-289-5136


 What are they catching now at the bridge its dec 31st 2022. Anyone catching bluefish if so what side and where and how big. Thanks you can text me at 252-230-2984 im Patrick


----------

